# UK Sodium Hydroxide issues



## Rowan (Mar 11, 2015)

I've recently had a problem with the caustic soda I've purchased from Boots and Robert Dyas. When I mix it with water, it turns cloudy but doesn't clear. There is also a gritty residue on the bottom of the container.  They are both labelled as 98percent sodium hydroxide. 

I haven't used them to soap with because of concerns about this odd reaction. Am I doing the right thing?

I have bought the same product in the past from both shops and they didn't react like this. To say I'm devastated is an understatement.  I have nothing to make soap with and the worst soap withdrawal ever!!!

Has anyone else had this problem? Are there any other ideas about where to buy some more?


----------



## gemsupthepoley (Mar 11, 2015)

I got some from B&Q.  Cloudy at first then crystal clear.

no mention of % on bottle.  £5 for 1kg (I think)

http://www.diy.com/departments/bq-external-caustic-soda/36329_BQ.prd


----------



## biarine (Mar 11, 2015)

I never use boots but I use home essential it's 99% but it's ok. This month I bought  sodium hydroxide from new direction aromatics UK it's cloudy too it never turn clear but this is my 3 times I bought from them I never had problem they turn clear but this one it's cloudy.


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 11, 2015)

What is the lye solution concentration you are making? Also, is your water unusually cold? Are you using tap/bottled/spring water or are you using distilled/deionized/reverse-osmosis water? Is the water heating up like you would normally expect after you add the lye?


----------



## biarine (Mar 12, 2015)

Mine I used cold purified water . When the sodium reach the water it become hot like the normal one but just cloudy never become clear.


----------



## Sonya-m (Mar 12, 2015)

I get mine either from b&q or wilkos - never had a problem with the b&q one and am yet to open my new bottle from wilkos. 

Wilkos is only £1.90 for 250g so figured I have nothing to lose in trying it


----------



## Rowan (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. Deanna, I'll try and summarise. 

1) I used de-ionised water, the same water for each batch.
2) l mixed the water/lye using the split method, as I was going to use coconut milk for the remainder of fluid in my oils. The lye was mixed with 215.5 grams of water to 162 grams of lye. 215.5g of coconut milk was then going into my oils.
3) As my lye water didn't look and feel right, I upped the water to 431 grams (the full 38 percent on soap calc), giving a lye concentration of 27.421 percent and a water:lye ratio of 2.647:1.  It still looked cloudy and very grainy at the bottom. The grainy bits never dissolved and were very solid, like small sugar crystals or bits of plastic.
4) the water heated up as normal.
5) the water was room temperature, so not particularly cold.

many TIA for your replies.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 12, 2015)

Do you add anything to your water before the lye, like salt or sugar?


----------



## Susie (Mar 12, 2015)

Was the lye clumpy when you first poured it?


----------



## Rowan (Mar 12, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Do you add anything to your water before the lye, like salt or sugar?



No to both questions. I usually add salt afterwards and the sugar to my oils.


----------



## Rowan (Mar 12, 2015)

Susie said:


> Was the lye clumpy when you first poured it?



No, there were no clumps. It was fresh and only just opened. I must admit, I'm a bit stumped.


----------



## Rowan (Mar 12, 2015)

gemsupthepoley said:


> I got some from B&Q.  Cloudy at first then crystal clear.
> 
> no mention of % on bottle.  £5 for 1kg (I think)
> 
> http://www.diy.com/departments/bq-external-caustic-soda/36329_BQ.prd



I will give this a try, thanks.


----------



## Rowan (Mar 12, 2015)

biarine said:


> I never use boots but I use home essential it's 99% but it's ok. This month I bought  sodium hydroxide from new direction aromatics UK it's cloudy too it never turn clear but this is my 3 times I bought from them I never had problem they turn clear but this one it's cloudy.



Thanks for the information. I'd love to know what's causing the cloudiness.


----------



## Rowan (Mar 12, 2015)

Sonya-m said:


> I get mine either from b&q or wilkos - never had a problem with the b&q one and am yet to open my new bottle from wilkos.
> 
> Wilkos is only £1.90 for 250g so figured I have nothing to lose in trying it



Thanks Sonya, I will definetely be down B&Q tomorrow.  Good luck with Wilko's.


----------



## biarine (Mar 12, 2015)

Rowan said:


> Thanks for the information. I'd love to know what's causing the cloudiness.




Your welcome maybe because I used cold water but it turn my castile soap ok


----------



## Rowan (Mar 23, 2015)

A quick update. I tried the same lye as before, which didn't fully dissolve and added citic acid. The water went completely clear and all the crystals at the bottom disappeared! Has anyone else had the same happen?


----------

